# Error 1 installing Gnome or KDE



## BJwojnowski (Mar 13, 2013)

I have also encountered problems installing from ports gnome2 and kde4.  Stop error 1 is the last lines of the installation.  I have successfully installed Xorg.  xdm installs successfully but I do not know how to modify the resource files so that I can go past the login screen which it presents.  I do not know how to proceed.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2013)

Error 1 is just a generic error message. Please post the entire message.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 13, 2013)

I have successfully established a dual-boot system.  Windows 7 and FreeBSD 9.1 AMD64.  My question is when I go to the FreeBSD section is how do I go about getting a copy of the `# make install` so that I can go back to the Windows section and place the appropriate code in the forum?


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 13, 2013)

You can use a common FAT or NTFS partition between this two operating system in order to share files between them. You must install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs to get write capability on NTFS partitions. Then mount the NTFS partition in this way:

`# ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s3 /mnt`
`# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s3 /mnt`

/dev/ada0s3 is your NTFS partition. If I'm not wrong, Windows shows this partition as E:. This is just an example. Now you can paste that error message in a file and then use it in Windows. Take care of new line character!

HTH


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2013)

I have not used it, but this port claims to let you send a file to pastebin.com directly from the command line: misc/pastebinit.


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 13, 2013)

Correct but I guess he don't have internet connection in FreeBSD. Also I think having a common NTFS or FAT partition in dual boot case can make life a lot of easier


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2013)

Likely he does have an internet connection working in FreeBSD.  Otherwise, downloading port distfiles would not have happened.

Also, I really dislike the idea of writing to proprietary NTFS filesystems with reverse-engineered programs.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions.  My question still remains, "how do I get a copy of the output which scrolls on the monitor when I run `#  make install` to go to a file?". Not too long ago I had a similar question and I received an answer to run a command `# script` 'filename' to get a file with the output.  Does that same option remain and/or is their a similar command or set of commands to get the output to go to a file?


Also do I need to run `# make deinstall` to run an identical `# make install`?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> Not too long ago I had a similar question and I received an answer to run a command `# script` 'filename' to get a file with the output.  Does that same option remain and/or is their a similar command or set of commands to get the output to go to a file?


No, script(1) will work.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: return to original objective of posting on this section of FreeBSD forum*

This is the progress that has been made.  I have finally successfully copied the gnome2.log file that used the command `# script` to produce it.  After a frustrating time of mounting a USB flash drive I was finally able to copy the gnome2.log file to it.  This file is very, very long.  I cut the last hundred or two hundred lines of it and placed it on Pastebin.   Can anyone help me determine what the issue is with installing gnome2 on the FreeBSD portion of the dual boot system?  The reference link to Pastebin is http://pastebin.com/abYNk3dd


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

```
===>  Found saved configuration for icu-50.1.2
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for icu4c-50_1_2-src.tgz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: icu4c-50_1_2-src.tgz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/icu/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** [checksum] Error code 1
```

The distfile failed a checksum test.  Remove it so it can be re-downloaded.


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/icu
# make distclean
```

If misc/pastebinit works, and it should, there's no reason to mess with a flash drive.

Consider also the ease of running FreeBSD as a VM inside VirtualBox.  Far simpler and safer than a dual-boot configuration, and runs at the same time as the host system.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

How does one go about setting up a VM?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> How does one go about setting up a VM?



Handbook: 23.2 FreeBSD as a Guest OS


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

It's too bad there is no section in there for VirtualBox; I believe there was one, but it was removed because it was outdated.

Anyway, install VirtualBox on Windows.  Run it and create a new VM for FreeBSD.  Give it a comfortable space for a disk, say at least 12G.  Sparse files are used, so it won't take up that much space on the drive.  Give the VM enough RAM, but remember that it will use all of that while the VM is running.  Usually I use somewhere between 512M and 1G.

Start the VM and install FreeBSD.  If you plan to use X, install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

*Do not know if I am making progress or not*

I am still being stubborn and trying to determine why I can not get gnome2 meta file to install.  Here is a link to the latest installation flop http://pastebin.com/2YPJYH7s  Someone please assist.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

The good news is that you're making progress.  I don't know what caused that error with .  It might be possible to avoid the problem with net-im/empathy for now by disabling it in a port config option.  But I don't use Gnome, so don't know where that might be done.

If this is a transient problem, updating ports should fix it.

Personally, I run x11-wm/xfce4 because it has dependencies than Gnome or KDE.  Some people call it a "Gnome-lite" desktop.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

*Solved error1; checksum did not clear a file*

As for error1 we are solved.  Do not know if another instance of error 1 will appear.  I am now trying to solve error2 in a new thread.


----------



## mechanic (Mar 17, 2013)

So what was the solution for error1?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

There isn't one.  Error 1 just means "the real error happened up above".


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*Error 1 installing Gnome2*

Error 1 specifically was a CHECKSUM discrepancy which was solved by the following assistance from WBlock:

"The distfile failed a checksum test. Remove it so it can be re-downloaded."


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/icu
# make distclean
```

After implementing the above I just tried to install gnome2 from ports by `# make install clean`


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

"Error code 1" means "there was an error".  It is not a specific error code, it means you need to look for the real error that happened before it.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*Clarification*

Do I understand correctly?

FreeBSD builds the port.  To do this it also builds the ports it depends on.  If there is a single error somewhere in this chain the FreeBSD compiler continues but if another error comes up the compiler will announce "Error 1"  Is that anywhere near a solid understanding of the process?


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

No, a single error can halt the compilation as well. It all depends on how the build system has been set up for the port, some errors can be ignored and not treated as real errors but they still show up in the build log.


----------

